# Dyno



## kerleyfries (Apr 8, 2010)

MODS: Pacesetter LT's, Loudmouth w/ no cats, K&N intake with cold air mod... 

this car has no tune whatsoever. the airfuel never got higher and 13.3 which is absolutely fine for na. 

not going to tune until heads-cam is in. shud be one month.... 

thanks for watching. hope you enjoyed as i did. 


video-2010-04-10-17-35-03.flv video by kerleyfries - Photobucket


----------



## kerleyfries (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Guys For All The Comments. Yeah I Know Its Really Awesome. Had No Idea It Could Make So Much Power.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Let's try this and maybe you will get some comments.



EDIT:Well maybe not,I can't get the vid to pop up and work.


----------



## kerleyfries (Apr 8, 2010)

LMAO.... did photobucket not work?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I used Mozilla and was able to view your video,but I could not with AOL,car sounds amazing and congrats on the nice power numbers!


----------



## kerleyfries (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks bro. preciate it.


----------

